# Salz und Zucker - kann das zusammen?



## PolyVinylChlorid (19. Januar 2016)

Erstmal ein freundliches "Petri" in die Runde! 
Gibt es hier auch Anhänger der "süßen Zunft"? Ich frage, da ich mir ein paar Tipps zum Fischen im Süßwasser in Norwegen erhoffe. Speziell soll es den Bachforellen, Äschen und Saiblingen, gerne auch Meerforellen im salzigen Gefilde an den Kragen gehen. Es scheint mir nicht ganz einfach gute Flüsse zu finden wo es besagte Fische gibt und trotzdem noch die Nähe zum Meer gegeben ist. Und Häuser in der Richtung habe ich bis jetzt auch nur wenige gefunden. Falsch gesucht oder hat hier jemand mehr Erfahrung? Oder vielleicht sogar n ganz konkreten Tipp für eine Unterkunft?  Wir sind zu sechst und würden bis Höhe Bergen gen Norden fahren.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Salz und Zucker - kann das zusammen?*

Spontan fällt mir da die Gaular, Bygstad am Dalsfjord ein...
http://www.dalsfjord.info/


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Salz und Zucker - kann das zusammen?*

Evtl. die Gegend um Mandal ganz im Süden. Da liegen Salz und Zucker nahe beieinander. :m


----------



## Ickeforelle (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Salz und Zucker - kann das zusammen?*

Kannst bei mir in Bindal vorbei kommen, Lachsflüsse, Seen und Bäche mit Forellen und Saiblingen. Im Juni ziehen dann immer die Arctik Char in den Bindalsfjord und bieten noch zusätzlichen Spass. 
Meerforellen gibt es in den Fjorden, Bindalsfjord, Tosenfjord, Sørfjord und Osan genug keiner weiter als 5min entfernt ausser natürlich du gehst zu Fuss. 
Ferienhäuser gibt es genug über verschiedene Anbieter und auch Boote. Schauste mal in Netz unter Bindal oder Terråk. 
Wenn du infos brauchst melde dich einfach bei mir.
Auch kannst du dir ja mal zb bei Fam Plahte die Webseite anschauen ist einer der grössten privaten Grundbesitzer Norwegens und ist hier in Terråk, vermiete exklusiv Hütten und Fischrechte, dh. du und nur du darfst dann da fischen. http://www.plahte.no/ 
Und wenn du Facebook hast schau mal auf meiner Seite 65grad Nord da bekommst du auch einen kleinen Eindruck. 
Gruss aus Bindal 
Sascha


----------

